# DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?



## bellertexx (2. September 2015)

*DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

Jo leute ich wollte fragen ob der unterschied zwischen 2400 ram und 3000 ram wirklich so groß ist 
und ob sich der Aufpreis überhaupt lohnt. 
danke


----------



## Fox2010 (2. September 2015)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

Je nach Hersteller und wo du ihn kaufst ist der Aufpreis eigentlich minimal und bei +-5-10Euro würde ich immer den schnelleren Ram nehmen, bei mehr Geld lohnt sich der Aufpreis eigentlich nicht, kommt auch immer drauf an was du machst, beim Gamen soll es die minimum FPS je nach Game erhöhen. 
Wirklich einen extremen unterschied das es nun 20euro aufpreis wert wäre ist es aber nicht.  

Würde aber den 3000er nehmen da der kaum teurer ist meist, außer die Preise hätten wieder angezogen.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (2. September 2015)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

In Spielen ist der unterschied minimal, 1-5 fps je nach Spiel. Ansonsten in Anwendungen bringt es etwas mehr Performance, ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. September 2015)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> In Spielen ist der unterschied minimal, 1-5 fps je nach Spiel. Ansonsten in Anwendungen bringt es etwas mehr Performance, ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis nicht wert.


Über die wesentlich höheren Min. FPS (Vor allem im CPU-Limit) verliert natürlich niemand ein Wort


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2015)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

Ja, weil die Situation, wo ein User hart im CPU Limit ist, ein Spiel spielt das stark auf Bandbreite anspricht UND auch noch auf konstante minFPS angewiesen ist einfach verdammt selten vorkommt und 99% aller Spieler den Unterschied zwischen DDR4-2133 und DDR4-3200 niemals bemerken würden. 

Übrigens hat direkt der erste Antwortpost schon ein Wort darüber verloren und die Situation schon treffend beschrieben.

Vernünftigerweise muss man natürlich nichts verschenken an Leistung aber ein normaler Spieler sollte hier einfach das beste P/L wählen. Nur um 5€ zu sparen 2133er statt 2666er oder sowas zu nehmn ist sicherlich genauso wenig sinnvoll wie 50€ extra auszugeben um 3000er statt 2666er zu kaufen.


----------



## pestioc (27. April 2019)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

Hi klar merkt man es bringt aber nicht in allen Spielen etwas ! Mit besseren RAM ist auch die Cpu Auslastung ein paar Prozent niedriger die der Gpu auch aber wie gesagt es gibt Spiele wo es null bringt und wiederum welche wo es schon merklich mehr Performance aufweist ausserdem ist der besssere RAM Zukunfts sicherer


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. April 2019)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

Im CPU-Limit kann der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 2400er und 3200er RAM beispielsweise bei einem I3-8100 rund 15% betragen. Nix da von wegen "nur mess- aber nicht spürbar". Bei Ryzen wird es in etwa um die gleiche Größenordnung gehen. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass 2400er und 3000er oder 3200er RAM i.d.R. kaum einen Preisunterschied haben, wäre es fast schon sträflich, diesen potentiellen Leistungsgewinn einfach liegen zu lassen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. April 2019)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  groÃŸter unterschied ?*

Gibt es doch jede Menge Videos auf Youtube zu der Thematik. Bis 3000 / 3200 bekommt man schon etwas mehr Leistung umso näher man dem CPU Limit kommt umso mehr kann das ausmachen. Wer sich bei den aktuellen Preisen allerdings nicht mit Kernen eindeckt und am CPU Limit hängt ist selbst Schuld.

YouTube


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2019)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

Euch ist aufgefallen, dass ihr auf einen über 3 Jahre alten Thread antwortet...?


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. April 2019)

*AW: DDR4 2400 vs 3000 ram  großter unterschied ?*

Gut Ding braucht Weile da hat wohl jmd. viel Zeit mit blättern verbracht


----------

